# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeuk

## cindyV0

hey iedereen,

heb de laatste tijd last van beten, denk ik. heb kleine rode bobbels op mijn onderbenen, onderarmen, billen,...
ben teneinde raad, het rare is ik leef met mijn vriend onder één dak en hij heeft nergens last van. 
het manifesteert zich met rode kleine puntjes die beginnen jeuken. en eens ik begin te krabben beginnen ze allen ineens te jeuken en kan ik niet anders dan krabben en beginnen ze te bloeden. het rare is dat ze na een week nog steeds aanwezig zijn en blijven jeuken. kan iemand die dit herkent me raad geven?
ben niet op zoek naar een behandelingswijze, gewoon een mogelijke oorzaak zou al een zucht van verluchting zijn.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey hallo Cindy,

Misschien is het een allergische reactie ergens op. Bijvoorbeeld op het waspoeder, wasverzachter, parfum, badschuim of bodylotion wat je gebruikt. Zoals je het omschrijft in je verhaal denk ik aan een allergische reactie op wat dan ook.
Ik gebruikte al jaren wasverzachter van Robijn. Op een gegeven moment kreeg ik rare rode vlekjes op mijn rug en buik, en de vlekjes jeukte gigantische. Ben toen naar de huisarts gegaan en die stuurde mij door naar een Dermatoloog (huidarts) Zij vroeg mij toen wat voor een waspoeder, wasverzachter, badschuim, parfum en bodylotion gebruikte. Ze adviseerde mij toen om eens te kijken of het aan één van die producten lag. Ik ben toen als eerste gestopt met het gebruik van Robijn wasverzachter, en die keus bleek een goede keus te zijn, want binnen een week waren bijna al mijn vlekjes weg. Ik ben toen overgestapt op een ander wasverzachter en ik heb nu nergens last meer van. Dus ik zou jij willen adviseren om eens te kijken of het aan de producten ligt die je op dit moment gebruikt, die op dit moment contact maakt met je huid.
Sterkte in ieder geval.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

